

Show HN: Ziggedy – Shopping while helping your charity - NhanH
http://www.ziggedy.com/?hn=1

======
NhanH
Most of you would probably have known about Amazon Smile. Here at Ziggedy,
we're providing you the same concept, but for other online retailers that
doesn't have similar program: you shop at our supported retailers, and we
donate a percentage to your charitable organization of choice. A list of
retailers we currently support can be found at
[http://www.ziggedy.com/Retailer/#filter=popular](http://www.ziggedy.com/Retailer/#filter=popular)
.

The process is simple: register for an account, choose your charity and start
shopping!

You can also search for products and do a price comparison directly on Ziggedy
or creating your wish list (called boards). Our search result isn't the best
right now, but we're working hard to improve it. Bonus: if someone buy an item
from one of your lists, and have no interest in helping any charity of their
own, we will donate instead to your (the poster's) charity!

I'm one of the developers at Ziggedy. We've love to see what you guys think
about our site!

~~~
eglover
I saw the title and thought, "But what about Amazon Smile?" XD

I can see that like Smile you can donate to pretty much every registered
charity. I also assume the donations are made in Ziggedy's name?

Other than that, I love this kind of thing. It makes donations easier, it kind
of makes it so you don't have any excuses not to use the service. :)

~~~
NhanH
We have the same list of registered charity as Amazon Smile too! And yes, the
donation will be made in Ziggedy's name (same as Amazon, I believe).

However, if the charity want to claim an accout on Ziggedy and see who's
helping with the donations, they will be able to do that too.

